# Another trumpet question...



## MKW (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge of Spur Hill Trumpets from Morris, GA??? How are they for sound quality?? I heard about them from a friend in PA.

Mike


----------



## gobble157 (May 26, 2009)

MKW said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge of Spur Hill Trumpets from Morris, GA??? How are they for sound quality?? I heard about them from a friend in PA.
> 
> Mike



Mike,

Do you use the trumpet calls every time you go out? I never used one, but have heard some great things about them.

DJ


----------



## MKW (May 26, 2009)

*...*



gobble157 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you use the trumpet calls every time you go out? I never used one, but have heard some great things about them.
> 
> DJ



No, not every time, but most. I actually just picked up a trumpet for the first time in Feb of this year. I have worked on them EVERY day since then. They have a really pure yelp that I like and is certainly differnt than any other call that I know of. I had one occasion this season where the gobbler would not answer any other call that I gave him except the trumpet yelps. Every season, I try to add something to my "bag of tricks". This year it was suction calls, next year...tube calls.

Mike


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2009)

MKW said:


> No, not every time, but most. I actually just picked up a trumpet for the first time in Feb of this year. I have worked on them EVERY day since then. They have a really pure yelp that I like and is certainly differnt than any other call that I know of. I had one occasion this season where the gobbler would not answer any other call that I gave him except the trumpet yelps. Every season, I try to add something to my "bag of tricks". This year it was suction calls, next year...tube calls.
> 
> Mike



Mike, if you are interested in great tube calls- 

Matt McClain

Tim Sandford

Cornbread- the Strumpet or Biscuit


----------



## Newman (May 26, 2009)

Mike, I don't know about the sound quality, but I believe the owner of Spur Hill is friends with Parker Wheadon and the late Larry Hearns.  They make a trumpet that is based upon the Crown trumpet of Parker and Larry.

Got this info from CCO.  Seemed like Cornbread knew the Spur Hill owners and has played his calls...


----------



## struttin095 (May 26, 2009)

If you can learn to run the trumpet it does have one of the purest realistic turkey yelps you can find.Clucks are awesome too.


----------



## gobble157 (May 26, 2009)

MKW said:


> No, not every time, but most. I actually just picked up a trumpet for the first time in Feb of this year. I have worked on them EVERY day since then. They have a really pure yelp that I like and is certainly differnt than any other call that I know of. I had one occasion this season where the gobbler would not answer any other call that I gave him except the trumpet yelps. Every season, I try to add something to my "bag of tricks". This year it was suction calls, next year...tube calls.
> 
> Mike




Guess, i need to do the same thing. Cause you're killing them just as fast as you clean them. I'll have to try something else this upcoming year and add those to my personal bag of tricks. Is it easy to use? I know you just suck in, but I'm sure air consistency is a must.


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Guess, i need to do the same thing. Cause you're killing them just as fast as you clean them. I'll have to try something else this upcoming year and add those to my personal bag of tricks. Is it easy to use? I know you just suck in, but I'm sure air consistency is a must.


.

Meet me at the Edisto in March and I'll teach you what little I know........ Brandon will attest, a Trumpet call is deadddddddly..

Now I'm no expert, but I have called in and killed a few with a trumpet. Ol Early Riser was my hunt of the year- and I didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## TK1 (May 26, 2009)

Id like to hear some sound files of you guys playing a trumpet as I am eager to learn.....


----------



## Jethrosea (May 26, 2009)

Whats the major difference, sound wise, between a trumpet and a wingbone. More volume out of the trumpet?


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2009)

TK1 said:


> Id like to hear some sound files of you guys playing a trumpet as I am eager to learn.....



I was hoping you would put up a soundfile, as I am certain my calling pales in comparison. I really need a mentor.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## struttin095 (May 26, 2009)

Jethrosea said:


> Whats the major difference, sound wise, between a trumpet and a wingbone. More volume out of the trumpet?




Easier to control the tones to me. I cover the end of my trumpet with my index finger to vary the volume. Having a perfectly round hole on the end I find it easier to control the air than with the larger,longer wingbone hole.


----------



## struttin095 (May 26, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Guess, i need to do the same thing. Cause you're killing them just as fast as you clean them. I'll have to try something else this upcoming year and add those to my personal bag of tricks. Is it easy to use? I know you just suck in, but I'm sure air consistency is a must.




You kill any more turkeys than you're killin now without a trumpet you're gonna headed back around the 49 a second time soon


----------



## TK1 (May 26, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I was hoping you would put up a soundfile, as I am certain my calling pales in comparison. I really need a mentor.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!




I asked first...Its all in fun anyways....


----------



## Arrow3 (May 26, 2009)

Nitro said:


> .
> 
> Meet me at the Edisto in March and I'll teach you what little I know........ Brandon will attest, a Trumpet call is deadddddddly..
> 
> Now I'm no expert, but I have called in and killed a few with a trumpet. Ol Early Riser was my hunt of the year- and I didn't pull the trigger.



Man it was fun, wasn't it??


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 27, 2009)

I would love to learn how to use one as well. Nothing better than having a another trick in your bag.


----------



## TK1 (May 27, 2009)

Gut_Pile said:


> I would love to learn how to use one as well. Nothing better than having a another trick in your bag.



Me too...I hope the resident callers here take me under their wings and teach me there trumpet ways....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 27, 2009)

Steve, I thought you and Frank Cox was good buddies and he's supposed to be one of the best on a trumpet.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 27, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Steve, I thought you and Frank Cox was good buddies and he's supposed to be one of the best on a trumpet.



He is one of the best I've ever heard and I've heard more than most on a trumpet.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 27, 2009)

gobblinglawyer said:


> He is one of the best I've ever heard and I've heard more than most on a trumpet.


Dalton, my comment about Frank being one of the best was meant in all sincerity.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 27, 2009)

Gadget said:


> You mean to tell us that your buddy Mr. Cox didn't teach you how to run a trumpet? .....
> 
> 
> Maybe you could trade him out for some mouth call lessons....



I think TK1's point (and my experience as well) is that most people that think they're "running a trumpet" are just "making noise" and seldom does that noise even somewhat resemble a turkey.


----------



## MKW (May 27, 2009)

*???*

Soo...do any of you "experts" know of Spur Hill Trumpets??

I never claimed to be very good on a trumpet. In fact, I said that I'm just learning. There were, however, 2 longbeards that thought my trumpet playing was good enough this spring. Even Frank Cox couldn't have killed them any deader. I know, probably just luck, but I'll take it.

Mike


----------



## rutandstrut (May 27, 2009)

Mike, I have heard of them. They make a variety of Trumpet Calls. I do not have any first hand knowledge of these calls so I can not speak as to how good they are.  

Since, I make Trumpet Calls as well as use them to hunt with, it was a prerequisite to learn how to play a Trumpet prior to trying to make one! I have used a Trumpet Call that I made to call in and kill several Tough Gobblers! A Trumpet Call in the right hands is extremely deadly on Tough Gobblers! 

gobblinglawyer, TK1, just curious, Can either of you Gobble on a Trumpet Call?


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 27, 2009)

MKW said:


> Soo...do any of you "experts" know of Spur Hill Trumpets??
> 
> I never claimed to be very good on a trumpet. In fact, I said that I'm just learning. There were, however, 2 longbeards that thought my trumpet playing was good enough this spring. Even Frank Cox couldn't have killed them any deader. I know, probably just luck, but I'll take it.
> 
> Mike



Mike,
No offense at all to your thread.  My comment wasn't directed at you at all.  Dead birds with a trumpet speak for themselves.

However, I will reiterate that there is nothing worse than a trumpet in an unskilled player's hands.

I have seen Spur Hill Trumpets at a show.  I played one and remember it being decent but not outstanding.  However, that was a few years ago and the sound may have  improved since then.

I think Frank Cox makes one of the best.  Herb Hornstra is good, too.  I hear good things about Alan Sentell but haven't played one of his calls.  For the money Mike Battey's "Alpha Trumpet" as pictured in Nitro's post is a good one.

To learn to properly play a trumpet you have to start with a decent instrument.  Can't make chicken salad out of chicken crap.

Sounds like whatever you are doing is working.  Keep it up.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (May 27, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> gobblinglawyer, TK1, just curious, Can either of you Gobble on a Trumpet Call?



I can make a sound that resembles a gobble somewhat.  However, I probably wouldn't reproduce it in the woods as I don't really practice it and don't have much confidence in it.

I guess it might pass for a jake gobble but that's not a call I really use much in the woods.


----------



## MKW (May 27, 2009)

*...*

No offense taken. The thread was just getting off track. Thanks for the info. Funny you should mention the Battey trumpet cause that's exactly the trumpet that I killed my 2 gobblers with. I like it very much...I just want more.

Mike


----------



## CAL (May 27, 2009)

*trumpet*

Here is a "Spur Hill"Trumpet.It is a mighty fine piece of work if ya ask me.The man that makes these trumpets is one of the best turkey hunters in these parts too.He well knows what it takes to hunt and kill a gobbler.


----------



## gblrklr (May 27, 2009)

gobblinglawyer said:


> Mike,
> No offense at all to your thread.  My comment wasn't directed at you at all.  Dead birds with a trumpet speak for themselves.
> 
> However, I will reiterate that there is nothing worse than a trumpet in an unskilled player's hands.
> ...


Truer words were never spoken.  

I do wish Battey's trumpets were more available.  They are really good calls, particularly considering the price.


----------



## Nitro (May 27, 2009)

MKW, 

In Mickel's last book he features Charlton Cannington, Jr. 

States he has killed over 200 Longbeards. Mentions that he hunted with Parker Whedon and Larry Hearn among other notables. He also mentioned Billy Buice as one of his influences.

Gave his calls a high rating for materials and craftsmanship as well as sound quality.

I'm going to order one.......


----------



## MKW (May 27, 2009)

*...*



Nitro said:


> MKW,
> 
> In Mickel's last book he features Charlton Cannington, Jr.
> 
> ...




That's enough for me! I'll be ordering one(or 2) also.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Redbeard (May 28, 2009)

I own a couple of Spur Hill Trumpets and in my opinion, they are good as any made. The crown trumpet is very unique and easy to play. Best part of Charlton's work is they are affordable and he stands behind his work even if it's broken by a dumbarse turkey hunter that loads wood in his truck and breaks his trumpet. This happened to me and Charlton replaced it free of charge. Certainly didn't have to do that but he did. Very good joe and a man I like to call friend.


----------



## Redbeard (May 28, 2009)

Not sure when it was and by whom but I've heard the Frank Cox Green Hornet was the call of choice by a couple of calling champions during the contest. Also have heard the Strumpet has become a call of choice among a couple of the best.....



Gadget said:


> My take on it is........ How many trumpets do you see in open turkey call competitions?.....none!
> 
> All you have to do is look at what all the competitive callers are using to know what reproduces the sounds of the wild turkey the best, they can use any call they want and all of them choose mouth calls, a few use pot calls for clucks and purrs, and only twice did I ever see a box call used in an open competition and that was this year with Mike Pentecost.
> 
> ...


----------



## gobble157 (May 28, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Dean that might be the Champions of Champions competition where they HAVE to use all types of callers. In the open divisions I've never seen a trumpet used, not saying one has never been used, I just have not seen it.



I called competitively for 3 years and have never seen a trumpet/wingbone call ever used, but this was back in 1997-2000. Mouth call is the call of choice for sure and on occasion you'll see a couple pot call for the cluck and purr.


----------



## rutandstrut (May 29, 2009)

Redbeard said:


> Not sure when it was and by whom but I've heard the Frank Cox Green Hornet was the call of choice by a couple of calling champions during the contest. Also have heard the Strumpet has become a call of choice among a couple of the best.....



Dean, I saw several of the callers using Trumpet Calls, Box Calls, Wing Bone Calls and Tube Calls made by several different Custom Call Makers. It was in the "Champion of Champions Contest".

This Thread has gotten way off track. It started out asking about Spur Hill and ended up deciding what call sounds the most realistic and is used the most in Open Competitions. 

Something to remember about Turkey Calling Competitions is that all of the Callers are Humans replicating Turkeys on command. These Call Replications are are judged by Human Judges who are usually crammed in a small area behind a curtain with their back to the Caller. They have to make a snap decision on how good or bad a call sounds and write a number on a score sheet for each Call that is made by the Callers. I have called in Contests and Judge Contests. Both are very difficult! The Ultimate Judge of how good a Turkey Call sounds is a Mature Wild Turkey Gobbler in the Woods!


----------



## Nitro (May 29, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> Dean, I saw several of the callers using Trumpet Calls, Box Calls, Wing Bone Calls and Tube Calls made by several different Custom Call Makers. It was in the "Champion of Champions Contest".
> 
> This Thread has gotten way off track. It started out asking about Spur Hill and ended up deciding what call sounds the most realistic and is used the most in Open Competitions.
> 
> One thing to remember about Competitions is that all of the Callers are Humans tyring to replicate Turkeys sounds on command and the Judges are Humans trying to judge each Callers rendition of what a Turkey sounds like. The Ultimate Judge of how good a Turkey Call sounds is a Mature Wild Turkey Gobbler in the Woods!



I couldn't agree more - on all accounts. My competitions are against the only ones that matter to me- Gobblers.


----------



## MKW (May 29, 2009)

*yep*

Well said, Tim. As I like to say..."My judges die!".

Mike


----------



## gobble157 (May 29, 2009)

Most of my judges dies as well...that's only when I can shoot straight!


----------



## deerfeather (Jun 9, 2013)

*trumpet*

I have been using a craig scott trumpet and I would put it up against anybodys in the world...I do know how to run 1 and craig scott is a local boy here in ga. and his website is under muddpuppi custom calls. he makes a variety of slates, diaphrams, but trumpets are his specialty...he is going to the nationals this year and his calls will probally be hard to get after that...


----------



## MKW (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL...this is a pretty old thread. I'm not looking any more.   

Mike


----------



## Brad (Jun 9, 2013)

MKW said:


> LOL...this is a pretty old thread. I'm not looking any more.
> 
> Mike



That's hillarious Ive only had 3 beers and thought I was going crazy reading this thread. Then I saw the dates of the posts. Mike I would say you can quit looking for a trumpet maker. It is funny to see all the banned members on this thread though.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 9, 2013)

enjoyed reading this thread again.  Mike did you forget about tube calls?


----------

